# [Video] How to pronounce popular chinese brands/puzzles



## cubizh (May 29, 2013)

So I was sick and bored so I decided to try to find how to say some of the chinese brands and puzzle names out there with the correct chinese pronounciation. I'm not chinese, so some may be wrong. 







Was just a fun experiment with Google Translate. 
Corrections and suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (May 29, 2013)

It's funny lol,and I am a Chinese
actually，there have many local accents in China.people from different province have different accent


----------

